# Pet Rat BOY babies need new homes (FREMONT, CA)



## Arelana (May 4, 2008)

I still have a few rats if anyone would like to take some home, they are quite bigger now. 
I have 6 boys and would like to send maybe 3 or 4 off to nice homes. I feel guilty sending them to any pet stores because you know they just turn into snake food.

send me a message here and I will get in touch with you. 
They are mostly dark brown or one is black & white (hooded). I will try to find pictures.

Susie-


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Pet Rat BOY babies need new homes*

you probably should add your location to your subject line in your post


----------

